# МРТ или СКТ



## AVBond (29 Окт 2008)

Здравствуйте!

Расскажу с самого начала.
2 мес. назад сильно начала болеть спина, предположительно из-за переохлаждения за пару дней до этого.
Сходил к врачу, меня направили на рентгенограмму поясн.-кресц. отд.позв., врач предположил что возможна протрузия одно диска (не помню какого), поставил диагноз люмбалгия и направил на МРТ пояснично-кресцового отдела позвоночника.

Пришел я на МРТ, как бы невзначай у меня спросили нет ли в теле металла, а мне как раз в связи с переломом временно вставили пластину в фалангу пальца 02.07.08, снимать ее только через 2-4 месяца.

Мне сказали что нельзя делать МРТ с металлическими предметами в теле, объяснив мне что эффект будет как от микроволновки. Предложили СКТ, но тут же сказали что в вашем возрасте (мне 28 лет) если планируете детей я бы не советовал СКТ именно этой области. Посоветовали сделать МРТ после снятия пластины.

Но я вот подумал ведь руку поднять можно было. Или действительно это может причинить вред при МРТ? И насколько вредна СКТ ?

Ну и вообще хотелось бы совет что делать в данной ситуации?


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (29 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  МРТ или СКТ*

Если время терпит ( боли не выраженные, нет явных признаков грыжи и ее осложнений) , подождите и сделайте МРТ через 2 месяца.


----------



## Dr.Pronko (2 Ноя 2008)

*Ответ:  МРТ или СКТ*

Если пластина из титана или никель-титанового сплава (большинство современных металлоимплантов именно такие)- противопоказаний к МРТ нет. Если другой материал- нужно смотреть документацию на него (является  ферромагнетиком или нет). 


> если планируете детей я бы не советовал СКТ именно этой области


 преувеличено. Но МРТ все-же предпочтительнее из-за большей информативности.


----------

